# FM B Litter



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, no babies yet, not even a big bellied momma. I'm just **so excited**!
Today, I introduced my big buck Alwyn, to one of my newest girls, Deidre. I am expecting CPB and possibly Himalaya.
This is only my second litter as Fantasia Mousery (before that, I used to breed for snake food). And it's been about a year since the last time. Finally I have the space, economy and perfect two mice for a new pairing.
All I can give you right now, though, are some quick pics of the (hopefully) soon-to-be parents:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are so cute ... good luck with the new litter


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

This morning (some 12ish hours ago), I found Deidre under the water bowl. I had to give them a bowl yesterday because the bottle was dripping.
She looked like she'd been there for a long time. Her fur was greasy, she had diarrhea (spelled?), and was rather thin. I weighed her and she was 42g (she was 45 a few days ago). 
This evening she looks much better, though, so I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for no more than a shock.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Jathy said:


> This morning (some 12ish hours ago), I found Deidre under the water bowl. I had to give them a bowl yesterday because the bottle was dripping.
> She looked like she'd been there for a long time. Her fur was greasy, she had diarrhea (spelled?), and was rather thin. I weighed her and she was 42g (she was 45 a few days ago).
> This evening she looks much better, though, so I'm crossing my fingers and hoping for no more than a shock.


I keep a couple litters in a growout tank and had this same thing happen to one. I was so surprised it got itself stuck under there! Its tankmates cleaned it up and after eating some oats it was just fine.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup, Deidre is now looking as healthy and fit as ever. Though she doesn't look the least bit pregs yet.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like you have a siamese and a.... I'm not sure about the other one. I love the ears on that siamese though! My mice always mess up the bowls I give them... I don't bother with bowls unless it's like oatmeal or something.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> It looks like you have a siamese and a.... I'm not sure about the other one. I love the ears on that siamese though! My mice always mess up the bowls I give them... I don't bother with bowls unless it's like oatmeal or something.


Deidre is Siamese, Alwyn is Beige.  
A bowl is my only way of getting them water at the moment, at least until pay day on friday. But they are fairly good at keeping it clean.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Autumn2005 said:


> It looks like you have a siamese and a.... I'm not sure about the other one. I love the ears on that siamese though!


I'm the breeder of these 2 mice, so i'm very pleased with your comment


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Jathy said:


> Autumn2005 said:
> 
> 
> > A bowl is my only way of getting them water at the moment, at least until pay day on friday. But they are fairly good at keeping it clean.


Tell me about it, ive got a few on water bowls while im awating delevery of some new bigger bottles as ive run out compleatly, one doe likes to tip her over, and a buck likes to use his as a toilet :roll:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

So! I had to go away pretty unexpectedly for two weeks to Turkey (not complaining, though). My boyfriend took care of the mice, and Deidre gave birth to four big, lovely babies while I was gone. :mrgreen:

Here's Deidre on the 4th, weighing 62g:



















Here are the little babies on the 6th (cell phone pic, bad quality):










And the fat, juicy babies yesterday:



















I believe they are all CPB.

PPVallhunds: I know, right? It's a pain in the butt. :roll:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Gorgeous bubs. I love Alwyn - looks like my buck (but typier, haha). I hope to see some beige in my litter just like yours!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

1 week today! :mrgreen: There are two bucks and two does. They're so lovely!



















Bucks:










Does:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Two weeks! :mrgreen:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

aww they are growing up quick and are still gorgeous


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

3 weeks. :mrgreen: Oooh, they grow so fast!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

They are so cute! I was hoping to breed my two fancy mice, but my parents decided against it :/


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

nice ears ang great tails on them, very nice


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

ooo too cute!! If only I could steal one from you :lol:


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

4 weeks. :mrgreen:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

the ears are so big and cute


----------



## sugarmice (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh look at the chunky monkeys! Cute!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Such lovely babies! You said they're color-point beige? Is that ch/ce? Lol, I was going to ask what are those plastic things that are always in the pictures, and then I realized they're marker caps that you use to tell the sex, right? They look very big and healthy. I love how a naturally small litter gives you such wonderful babies.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Last round of pics for this litter. They're 5 weeks today!

The girls are both 28g.























































The boys are both 35g.

























































Autumn2005 said:


> Such lovely babies! You said they're color-point beige? Is that ch/ce? Lol, I was going to ask what are those plastic things that are always in the pictures, and then I realized they're marker caps that you use to tell the sex, right? They look very big and healthy. I love how a naturally small litter gives you such wonderful babies.


Yes, colourpoint beige is ch/ce.  And the plastic things are marker caps, I use them for telling them apart because they all look so much alike. Telling the sex hasn't been a problem since they started growing fur, but the girls look alike and so do the boys.
I'm very happy with this tiny litter indeed, because of their size especially.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they have lovely thick tail


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's funny how already the girls look more delicate, and the boys more manly!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

The colourpoints are beautiful 

Does anybody breed them here in the UK?


----------

